# Ekel-Video: Tila Tequila verspeist Kuh-Hirn



## Mandalorianer (7 Feb. 2011)

*Eine Speise wie im Dschungelcamp
Ekel-Video: Tila Tequila verspeist Kuh-Hirn​*

Während des Dschungelcamps mussten unsere Augen ja so einiges ertragen. Was wir schon vom Zusehen eklig fanden, war für die Gaumen der Promis sicher noch um einiges schlimmer. So mussten sie Spezialitäten wie Hirsch-Penis oder Rattenhirn essen.

Ein Promi, der nicht im Dschungelcamp saß, versuchte sich ebenfalls an einer solchen Köstlichkeit – jedoch völlig freiwillig. Die Rede ist natürlich von Tila Tequila (29). Während eines Paris Aufenthaltes entschloss sie sich kurzfristig, Kuh-Hirn zu essen! Diese abstruse Idee erklärt sie folgendermaßen: „Da ich Tiere liebe, möchte ich so etwas natürlich nicht stillschweigend dulden. Aber wenn ich durch die Welt reise und in einem anderen Land bin, versuche ich all die sonderbaren Gerichte dieses Landes zu probieren, um zu sehen, warum es dort einen solchen Hype gibt.“

Anfangs ist Tila aber noch etwas angewidert und wiederholt immer wieder: „Oh Gott, es ist sein Kopf, es ist sein kleiner Kopf! Sieh dir das an“ Ihren Begleiter jedoch nötigt sie dazu, die „Delikatesse“ zu probieren und verbietet ihm sogar es wieder auszuspucken. Doch an dieses Verbot hält dieser sich nicht, was sie mit Buh-Rufen kommentiert. Dann greift Tila doch selbst zur Gabel und kann das Hirn ebenfalls nicht im Mund behalten. Ihren Fans rät sie: „Ekelhaft! Esst niemals Kuh-Hirn. Es schmeckt wie... furchtbar! Zum Erbrechen!“

*Hier könnt ihr Tilas Versuch nun selbst sehen:*


​

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Katzun (7 Feb. 2011)

ich würde es auch nicht essen


----------



## tommie3 (7 Feb. 2011)

Mehr Verstand auf der Gabel als in der Birne.


----------



## Franky70 (8 Feb. 2011)

tommie3 schrieb:


> Mehr Verstand auf der Gabel als in der Birne.



Ha! Das musste ich auch denken!


----------



## Punisher (8 Feb. 2011)

lecker


----------



## syd67 (8 Feb. 2011)

naja liebe leute in deutschland wisst ihr was suelze ist?
das wird bei euch verkauft als spezialitaet!
das ist nichts anderes als hirn und eingeweide einer kuh!!!
zu eurem tschunkelcamp,die waren hier in australia in einem freizeitpark!!!
da spielen normalerweise kinder und sie zeigen euch das als outback
da lach ich mich weg


----------



## Katzun (8 Feb. 2011)

syd67 schrieb:


> naja liebe leute in deutschland wisst ihr was suelze ist?
> das wird bei euch verkauft als spezialitaet!
> das ist nichts anderes als hirn und eingeweide einer kuh!!!
> zu eurem tschunkelcamp,die waren hier in australia in einem freizeitpark!!!
> ...



entweder weißt du nicht was sülze ist, oder du hast sie bei jemanden gegessen der davon keine ahnung hat und dich verarschen wollte.

in sülze ist 100% kein gehirn bei 

Sülze

@jungelcamp, hast recht, volksverarschung vom feinsten


----------



## Chamser81 (8 Feb. 2011)

Die Franzosen sind schon etwas pervers!


----------



## Buterfly (8 Feb. 2011)

syd67 schrieb:


> naja liebe leute in deutschland wisst ihr was suelze ist?
> das wird bei euch verkauft als spezialitaet!
> das ist nichts anderes als hirn und eingeweide einer kuh!!!
> zu eurem tschunkelcamp,die waren hier in australia in einem freizeitpark!!!
> ...



happy010

Na klar und in Hirnwurst ist auch Schweinehirn drin 

Ist mal wieder Zeit für Sülzeunruhen in Deutschland


----------



## Franky70 (9 Feb. 2011)

Bin ich froh, dass ich Vegetarier bin.


----------

